# Anyone keep sheep with goats?



## Isthelifeforme (Dec 23, 2012)

Currently have 3 pygmy does and a buck (all with horns but none are agressive at all).  Expecting babies soon then want to thin the herd down to 2 or 3 and add a milk-goat.  Have 5 pastures and will soon be adding 2-3 more.  I do this to rotate the goats through about 3 weeks per.  This seems to help keep the worms in check without needing to use a dewormer.

Would like to add some hair sheep, maybe a ram and 2 ewes.  Why?
Kids want to learn about sheep.  Currently we have rabbits, chickens, and goats and it would be nice to learn about another animal.
Goats did an excellent job deforesting this area and sheep would further minimize the grass-cutting required.
Possible meat source.  My family hasn't been okay with using the goats for meat so we have just sold them in the past.  Same thing would likely apply to the sheep.  We already raise meat chickens and rabbits, however, so I keep hoping that they will come around.

I realize there are copper concerns with having both.  One thing I could do is split the herd.  Allow the goats 1.5 weeks in a pasture with the sheep in it next for 1.5 weeks.  With 8 pastures that would would still give 9 weeks of rest between grazings and I could conceivably add 2 more pastures to get the full 3 months between.

Is it worth the trouble?  For the most part I would be okay getting rid of all the pygmies but one is considered a 'pet'.  Would like to get a milk goat for practical reasons.  Goats are irritating as they like to escape and cause problems.  My personal favorite is the buck as he never gets out and even 'tells' when the others do by calling for them.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 23, 2012)

I have 2 Katahdin sheep (Wether and a Ewe) that live with 2 draft horses, 11+ goats and they all get along.  My sheep are currently seperated because are so fat, that I am keeping them away from the goats, because the goats are getting a good quality hay (Making babies) and when the sheep are with them, they even get fatter.


----------



## gingit (Dec 24, 2012)

I have 8 Nubians & 1 sheep. I think she is a Florida short hair sheep.
We got her from a friend in exchange for a goat but she was afraid of people. Since we put her with the goat yard she has calmed down & even started to come near us.

I have had no problems.


----------



## wooliewabbits (Dec 31, 2012)

We have a ewe that lives with our 4 goats. We got her as a spring lamb and put her with one of our spring kids. They ended up as buddies. The only downside is that our sheep thinks shes a goat.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2012)

My sheep are new and still in quarantine but they will go in with 5 does. The breeder I got my sheep from has about 30 goats and 10-12 sheep they are all together. Not much pasture but heavily wooded and they do fine, they are on a lot of land. The sheep are Jacobs..more goat like, they like the trees. The breeder, like us keeps rams/bucks separate from the does. Her rams all have to be separated as they will fight.


----------



## Isthelifeforme (Dec 31, 2012)

What if I only have 1 buck and 1 ram?  Won't they just leave each other alone?

The current buck is amazingly calm.  He's never been the least bit aggressive with my children or the other goats.  In fact, he's much more calm than some of the nanny goats we've had.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd be more concerned with the ram. especially during breeding season.

You might want to look at this.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=294241#p294241


----------



## Isthelifeforme (Dec 31, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I'd be more concerned with the ram. especially during breeding season.
> 
> You might want to look at this.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=294241#p294241


Ok, great.  Thanks for the link.  That is the info I need to make a good decision.


----------

